# Coat Handler Products



## mocha1111 (Apr 6, 2004)

Hello all,

This is my first post.  I love this site. Very informative and everyone is so friendly. I just brought home my new baby boy, and he has slight discoloration around his mouth and on his front paws. I ready on another forum that they recommend Coat Handler products. Has anyone ever tried these products. Here is a link... http://www.jbpet.com/Shopping/category.asp...tHandler&page=1
I know on this site alot of people rave about Pet Silk. I was thinking of purchasing both. 

Any advice would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

how old is your baby and when you say discoloration is it the staining or just lemon color?

Welcome to the forum


----------



## mocha1111 (Apr 6, 2004)

He is just a baby...6-1/2 weeks. I really felt he was too young to come home when I found out he didn't even have all of his teeth. It looks like staining to me. He has the lemon markings on his ears, but around his mouth and on his feet are stains.


----------



## TikisMom (Jul 22, 2003)

Hi and welcome to Spiled Maltese.

6 1/2 weeks is very young. I wouldn't use anything harsh to clean him up.... the staining may be due to urine and/or food. He may also have some tear staining while he is teething.

For a bath I would use human tearless baby shampoo..... that is what my vet recommended and I still use it most of the time on Tikis face. Be very careful not to get water into his ears. Follow with a conditioner and use a spray in each time you brush him (get him used to this now








with gentle brushing every day).

The lemon or apricot color on his ears is often seen in maltese... this may or may not go away as his adult coat comes in.

Please keep us posted on his progress! He sure is a cutie pie









Judi


----------



## mocha1111 (Apr 6, 2004)

I think the lemon coloring on his ears is adorable. I really would like to remove the staining. I took him to the vet yesterday, and they suggested I have him shaved around his weewee area and aslo his bottom to prevent soiling. Does anyone else do this?

Thanks for the replies.


----------



## TikisMom (Jul 22, 2003)

I love the lemon coloring alos.... Tiki has it on his ears and light, long spot along his back that you can barely see. I think the ears are adorable and frame his face!

I do grooming myself for Tiki... I cut the hair on his rear (under the tail) a little shorter to prevent sticking and trim the undersie also. This does make care a little easier. Below is a good site on grooming. When you go to the page the left side will have menu items for you to choose from. I learned alot here.

Grooming Your Maltese-Bhe-Jei Maltese

Hope this helps!

Judi


----------



## sydneysmom (Mar 17, 2004)

"Follow with a conditioner and use a spray in each time you brush him (get him used to this now with gentle brushing every day)."

Hi Judy,

Could you tell me what conditioners and spray ins used on Tiki? I used Biosilk conditioner on Sydney once and I didn't really like it. I am really interested to know which leave in you use and do you spray him daily before brushing???


----------



## TikisMom (Jul 22, 2003)

I guess I have to tell the truth.... h34r: I usually use whatever I am using on my hair. I buy salon products ( like Sebastian, BedHead and TIGI). After I bath him with baby shampoo I rinse well with very warm water, apply the conditioner and comb through before rinsing again. I use extra conditioner on the areas that matt (under his legs and tail) I do not condition his face and ears. Then I blow-dry him and use the brush gently to help the hair dry faster and remove any remaining tangels.

As far as the spray in goes, I also use my products, but have used one by Crazy Dog. It is baby powder scented and smells great. I don't saturate his hair for a comb through, but mist it lightly, using more when I need it.

When I am trying something new I will usually do a "half-bath", just his feet, legs and belly to insure he doesn't have a reaction (he never has).

I am sure some people will say I shouldn't use human products, but I have had good luck with them for the past year. I was going to try the pet silk, but never ordered it.

Judi


----------



## sydneysmom (Mar 17, 2004)

Thanks for the prompt response Judi. You are always very helpful! I really love this site.....I would be lost without it. Today is bath day for Sydney and I've been using human no tears baby shampoo as well h34r: so I'll try the other products you've suggested. Wish me luck...she HATES baths with a passion. We'll both be tired afterwards (


----------



## TikisMom (Jul 22, 2003)

Well Adrienne,

Tiki didn't like baths much at first either. He doesn't really like them now, but puts up with it because he always gets a new bone (rawhide knot) after his bath and lots of treats during the whole process. 

I did discover that he likes the water much warmer than I thought was necessary. A dogs body temperature runs around 101 to 102.5.... warmer than us, therefore the warmer the water the more comfortable they are. Tiki doesn't mind his bath much when it is very warm. I also give him a bath in my bathroom, warmer than the kitchen and in the winter months will use a space heater so he doesn't get a chill. I have even put the towels in the dryer first and had the kids get them for me when its time to take him out of the water.

Spoiled? I think so!  

Judi


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2004)

My breeder told me that she does not like or use the PetSilk products. She said buildup was a problem with these products. She told me what she uses and I told her to go ahead and order for me what she uses. When I find out, again, I will post what the products are.


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

your new born looks adorable, as for my Maxi i have been very lucky he has no staining and he is basically white except for some lemon around his ears which is fading i keep Maxi in a puppy cut because he looks so adorable and i keep his frame or window shaved so i can keep him clean i always wipe his backside after he goes to the bathroom and his thingy so this way he doesnt get stained, i also keep him short around his eyes and face.....some malteses have extensive staining which i think is heriditary my friends neighbor has a maltese and he has staining running down his face we both got our pups from the same place and i lucked out
just be very diligent with cleaning him and grooming him and im sure he will look great good luck with your newborn, Maxi is the best thing that ever happened to me i adore and love my boy!


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

also i use four paws soft and silky conditioner almost daily on him its a spray that has a nice smell and when i brush him it makes his coat silky i got it from the first groomer i used


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

My heart just sank when I read that you got your furbaby at 6 1/2 weeks! Your instinct was right that he was much too young to be removed from his mother and/or siblings. There is much more socialization and mothering that he should have had.

I'm not sure you should even bathe him yet. I know it is a lot of fun to play dolls with these little ones but he may be too young still for a bath.

I am so angry with that breeder for letting that little one go so young. Sounds like a bad setup to me. Either a greeder breeder, maybe a puppymill, or an ignorant breeder and all three are bad.


----------



## mocha1111 (Apr 6, 2004)

Pico's Parent - Now that I've read up on responsible breeders, I too think he was way too young to come home. All of the warning signs were there too...Well, all I can do now is make him feel loved and secure now that he is here with me.

I had to give him a bath. We did it on Monday. He didn't care for it too much. I purchased the Coat Handler products from The Dog's Outfitter. They worked fine...great actually. The products are both very gentle and will not irritate his eyes as long as they are rinsed out immediately. He was trying to get out of the sink the whole time, but he was a good boy. When I was blow drying him, he was just trying to hide under my arms. Afterwards, I gave him a supplement that he loves that the Vet gave me and lots of love and attention. He forgave me afterwards.









Next I will be purchasing a spray called Crown Royale Magic that is to be used before combing/brushing to help get out mats and keep the coat conditioned. I am also investing in a blow dryer with a stand!!! I found one for $27 online. I see that I will need my hands free for blow drying. I am seeing just a little tear staining, so I am using the MOM Formula on that.


----------



## Winston's Mommy (Mar 21, 2004)

I know many will disagree. But my breeder was awsome and sold pups at 6 weeks. She felt that they were independent at that point and bond well. She said many breeders keep pups till 12 weeks to see if they wanted to really sell them or not.

I don't know. But I extensively looked into her, and I have 2 healthy well adjusted Maltese.


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

Breeders keep puppys much longer than 12 weeks before they can determine if the puppy is show quality. And it is certainly possible to have healthy, well-adjusted dogs that were acquired at 6-8 weeks. What I am saying is what every true expert I've read/listened to or heard about says. The puppy really needs 12 weeks with Mom and/siblings for learning and socializing.

I question the ethics and knowledge of any breeder who lets a puppy go at 6 1/2 weeks. There's $$$$$ in the forefront, not the ultimate well-being of the puppy. IMO.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## maltesers (Dec 10, 2003)

A long time handler told us at his last class that he used Pantene conditioner on his show dogs. (the one in the upside down bottle) I used it and it's working well for No-No
malt


----------

